# 2 cycle oil



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a premix 2 Cycle outboard, 

1st: what is ideal fuel mixture. I was told 50:1 but it seems a little excessive. 

2nd: is the name band stuff (yamalube) worth the extra $ or can I stick with pennzoil. Getting extremely expensive putting a quart per 22 gallons off gas.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

50:1 is definitely standard. Now, your motor could have been manufactured to run something different but chances are that it needs 50:1. I'd certainly rather over oil than under oil. I've always used Pennzoil and haven't had any troubles but I'm no mechanic.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

What year, size and brand of outboard? Most outboards made in the past 30 years run on 50:1 ratio.


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

97 yamaha 80hp


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd run 50:1. Pennzoil is fine.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Pm sent.
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

[Getting extremely expensive putting a quart per 22 gallons off gas.[/QUOTE]

50:1 would be a quart per 12.5 gallons.

We use the Pennzoil synthetic blend in our injected Yamahas and have been very pleased.

Less smoke and smell than Yamalube and most others.


----------



## bubbaleusky (Mar 24, 2013)

I have used Penzoil in my 2000 twin 250 Yamahas since new. Never a problem. Best place to buy it is Sam's Club.


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

Right. Sorry didn't even notice I put 22. I meant 12. TY.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yep Penzoil Synthetic


----------

